# 09 Rival



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Does anyone know when the 09 Rival will be released? Saw it in the new Velonews today. looks awesome. Carbon levers. So cool. $$$$


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

It does look awesome. Should be a ton better value than Ultegra unless Shimano really steps up their game. Didn't they say it was going to be lighter than '08 Dura-Ace. For $900 MSRP...:eek6:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think Shimano has any substantial changes coming to Ultegra or Ultegra SL. I think Shimano's plan is to make 105 shiny black to cheapen the perception of Rival. Hopefully most people will know better...


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Perceptive*



MarvinK said:


> ... I think Shimano's plan is to make 105 shiny black to cheapen the perception of Rival. Hopefully most people will know better...


Very perceptive insight MK. Like the way you roll. You into marketing?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

MarvinK said:


> I don't think Shimano has any substantial changes coming to Ultegra or Ultegra SL. I think Shimano's plan is to make 105 shiny black to cheapen the perception of Rival. Hopefully most people will know better...


 Shimano 105 has bee offered in black in the past. It was available in silver at the same time and it seemed that consumers prefered silver so they dropped black. Unfoortunately SRAM, if it is priced at the same level at 105 it will be percieved to be the same quality as 105 by customers. In reality, it's a fair comparison. They are pretty close.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

davidka said:


> Shimano 105 has bee offered in black in the past. It was available in silver at the same time and it seemed that consumers prefered silver so they dropped black. Unfoortunately SRAM, if it is priced at the same level at 105 it will be percieved to be the same quality as 105 by customers. In reality, it's a fair comparison. They are pretty close.


I guess it depends on what you consider close... 

+ Rumored to rival 08 Dura Ace weight
+ Includes most of the 'new' features coming in 09 Dura Ace
+ Similar amounts of carbon to 09 Dura Ace
+ Modern cassette sizes like 09 Dura Ace
+ Rebuildable levers like... umm.. Campy?

- Black color scheme like 105

...I guess in my book, Rival does seem pretty close--to Dura Ace. You can wait for 2011 and get some of SRAMs innovations in Shimano 105. Otherwise it looks like Rival competes with the only Shimano group to see substantial improvements in over half a decade--2009 Dura Ace... and most of those changes are clearly SRAM-inspired.

At least 105 has one thing going for it--arguably better brakes.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

The nice thing about SRAM '09 is that except for some of the materials used the mechanicals are identical across the ranges. There are diference between 105 to Ultegra to Dura Ace. So with SRAM you primarily pay a weight penalty but not in performance.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ewitz said:


> The nice thing about SRAM '09 is that except for some of the materials used the mechanicals are identical across the ranges. There are diference between 105 to Ultegra to Dura Ace. So with SRAM you primarily pay a weight penalty but not in performance.


So Rival has reach-adjustable levers? - TF


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Supposedly 09 Force & Rival will have adjustable reach and zero-loss.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

TurboTurtle said:


> So Rival has reach-adjustable levers? - TF


http://www.cyclingnews.com/mtb/2008...h.php?id=/tech/2008/features/seaotter_tech208


----------



## blofeld42 (Jun 25, 2006)

*09 Force*

Anyone know if the 09 Force is out yet? I'm waiting to buy the brifters.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone up on the 11 speed thing? I was wondering if it was just gonna be a Red/Dura Ace/Record thing first, or if some of the lower tier groups would be picking it up in 09 as well. I plan on buying a new tt bike next year, and I wonder how popular 11 speed will be.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

11 speed is supposedly limited to Campy's newly re-introduced ultra-premium Super Record line (Record will still exist). It certainly won't be popular in 2009--but I'm sure in 2012 or so, everyone will be doing it... or Campy will be out of business (with litigation from broken chains putting them out).


----------



## fezzy (Dec 11, 2006)

Honestly I see the new Rival group canibalizing sales of Force especially and even Red to an extent. Dont get me wrong, Im really excited about seemingly all the technology trickling down. I just don't see the selling proposition of Force or Red given the already excellent weight of the Rival group. I think this sets SRAM up to dominate the OEM market.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Rival is going to be huge in the OEM market.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

the rival and force new shifters are available now, SRAM released them to the distributors around the sea otter time frame. With shipping times, I would think they will be really available in just a few weeks. Also, while comparing them to Shimano, Rival really does compare evenly with Ultegra and Force with DA. Red is it's own thing, more to feed racers and the money is no object crowd. I tested the Rival at the SRAM distributor meeting at sea otter and was really impressed with it.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think they should make Force glossy white... sort of like Ritchey's 'wet white' finish. FSA has a glossy white finish on some of their bars & stems, too. If they could make the finish durable, it would look pretty sweet.

Remember Sante?


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Just saw the final stage of the Tour de Nez in Tahoe/Reno. My first time to a Domestic Pro race. I was surprised to see about half of the riders on the Kelly Benefits/ Medifast Team were using Rival brifters and the other half Red. They had a good Tour and took second in GC. Apparently, Rival components are good enough to race on. I wish I had taken a closer look but I would not be surprised if they use Red cassettes and mixed gruppos. You can go to VeloNews.com and check the photo gallery to see for yourself.

http://www.velonews.com/photo/78747


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I hope they were using 09 Rival.. I can't imagine using older Rival/Force after using Red. The amount of throw to get in the big ring was quite a bit more... its a big improvement.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

No, they were using the 08 Rival brifters. No Carbon Fiber. See the photo. I posted the link.


----------



## sscooterguy (Jun 20, 2008)

*2009 Rival Availability*

Does any one know the availability of the 2009 Rival? Will shops have them? Does any one know if they will be selling it online as full groups? I've asked around the local shops in Columbus Ohio, and no one's admitting to it. I don't know if they truly don't know or if they are just trying to get rid of old stock, but no one seems to know about the upgrades to rival much less actually have it in stock to sell this summer. Maybe I've been asking the wrong shops...

Any ways, I just bought a Time Edge Racer Frame, and trying to decide between ordering 08 Red online (I've seen anywhere between $1300-1600) or waiting for 2009 rival for $900's. Please share info if you know of shops willing to sell groups without marking them up too much and when they expect to have stock. Thanks.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Email GVHBikes.com... they always have good SRAM stock.. and prices.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

*Did that...*



MarvinK said:


> Email GVHBikes.com... they always have good SRAM stock.. and prices.


Here's Tom @GVHbikes' reply:
***********************************
Jeff,
If SRAM follows their pattern, they will do a ton of advertising all year for parts that won't be available until next February.
At this point it is the silver Rival that is available.
Thanks,
Tom
***********************************


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Heh. Ya, I ended up waiting over the winter for Force and didnt get it until spring 07. Seems like they only have a few sets available the year before--and only distribute them to the biggest bike shops. I know they're going to be shipping at least some in the next few months. Cervelo already is advertising bikes with 09 SRAM Force.


----------

